# apprendre mac/unix



## le_chanceux (3 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour j'ai une question assez simple, je cherche une sorte de tutorial qui donne tous les pas de base pour s'en sortir en environnement Unix sous MacOs

à savoir, j'utilise MacPorts, il m'installe des logiciels, mais ca n'est pas pour autant que mon terminal les trouve. Un connaissance m'a dit de configurer mon PATH mais.. Heu... j'ai une tonne de fichiers de configurations :
.profile
.bachrc
.bashrc_profile
dans plusieurs répertoires (mon home '~'), mon '/', etc...

Bref je m'y perd un peu.

A vrai dire, pour le moment je cherche à installer SDL-devel, ffmpeg-devel et automake et autoconf.
J'avoue que je n'ai pas pratiqué un environnement unix depuis quelques années et j'ai légèrement oublié comment tout faire.

Sinon j'utilise emacs mais mon clavier fr de macos a l'air de lui poser problème, donc je DL aquamacs en ce moment.

Merci si vous pouvez m'aider à m'orienter (surtout pour la recherche de doc sur google, je ne trouve pas trop de trucs, je ne dois pas assez bien cibler, dû à mon manque de connaissances)
Arthur


----------



## tatouille (5 Octobre 2008)

.profile sous BSD and co

la config que je te propose en tant que membre est la suivante:

export PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin:/opt/local/sbin
export MANPATH=$MANPATH:/usr/opt/share/man


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Octobre 2008)

le_chanceux a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai une question assez simple, je cherche une sorte de tutorial qui donne tous les pas de base pour s'en sortir en environnement Unix sous MacOs
> 
> à savoir, j'utilise MacPorts, il m'installe des logiciels, mais ca n'est pas pour autant que mon terminal les trouve. Un connaissance m'a dit de configurer mon PATH mais.. Heu... j'ai une tonne de fichiers de configurations :
> .profile
> ...


Le emacs.app de MacPort (sudo port install emacs-app) marche très bien sinon 

Par contre si t'es sous PPC va y avoir un problème de compilation, j'avais dû faire des modifs dans un des fichiers (un truc en rapport avec le makefile mais pas le makefile directement) mais je me rappel plus trop quoi... :-/


----------



## tatouille (10 Octobre 2008)

tu aurais pu poster un ticket :mouais:


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Octobre 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> tu aurais pu poster un ticket :mouais:


je sais 
Sur le coup j'y ai pas pensé (trop préssé de faire le tuto d'emacs ), et maintenant je sais plus quel modif j'avais faites...

Puis maintenant j'ai l'impression que les fichiers sont plus sur mon système (MacPorts doit faire du nettoyage après l'install').


----------

